# Waiting to crash



## KingBee (May 11, 2015)

Its been 2 weeks since my first pin. Since my doc only put me on one shot a month and i cant take my next one till the 27th i assume ill prolly start to feel worse than what i did. But im gonna get more blood work done before my next shot and maybe he will see the light on the dose. It seams to me 200mg a week is a pretty common dosage so, thats what im gonna shoot for and see if he will agree if i do some more blood work to make sure its right. but till then ill wait for the crash and deal with it and hit the gym


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 11, 2015)

My doc did that for my first month. By the time came for my next pin I was worthless. I called him up and asked if I could do 100 a week and bloods after 3 months. 

He was cool with that thankfully, I started at 263 and the last blood work I had I was 400 something, I'm hoping he ups me to 200 a week.

If anything you can always call and ask him about upping it to see, but having the bloods done will definitely drive home the point that 1 pin a month is a waste of time and perfectly good test


----------



## Iron1 (May 11, 2015)

This sort of stuff is the trial and error that most go through with TRT.
I agree the 200mg every month is completely bogus and needs to be addressed.

I also agree with Hydro to talk to your doc to try to get on a regimen that works for you.

Taking over your own injects would be ideal.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 11, 2015)

Mine wanted me to drive into the office every time I needed a shot, that's like a 45 mile trip one way, I told him I couldn't afford to drive that and asked if I could do my own shots, he was cool with that. 

So yeah it never hurts to ask


----------



## KingBee (May 11, 2015)

Ive got my vials. prob is that my script was for one 10ml vial and pharm only gave me three 1 ml vials and wont refil for three months. Which is messed up cuz i have access to do my own blood work where i work.  i could actually play with the dose and get it right if I had the 10ml vial. I dont know how my Dr would like it though


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 11, 2015)

He probably won't like it at all, plus by going through him you're making everything legit.

If you want to play around and figure your own out you're better off self medicating with an ugl.

But then the risk of getting in trouble is higher


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 11, 2015)

How does a doctor put someone on a drug with a half life of max 7 days but only once per month? Would he do that with an antidepressent? Pain pill? Lisinipril?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 11, 2015)

Of course not POB, they probably don't get a big kickback like they do for the main drugs, vic's adderrall, ect.


----------



## KingBee (May 11, 2015)

this is a direct quote from Pfizer (For replacement in the hypogonadal male, 50–400 mg should be administered every two to four weeks.) Im reading that as them saying to perscibe as much as 400mg every two weeks.


----------



## wabbitt (May 11, 2015)

KingBee said:


> this is a direct quote from Pfizer (For replacement in the hypogonadal male, 50–400 mg should be administered every two to four weeks.) Im reading that as them saying to perscibe as much as 400mg every two weeks.



Yeah, and it's also saying they could prescribe as little as 50mg a month.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 11, 2015)

I wouldn't even bother if they prescribed 50mg a month. I would just put my money elsewhere


----------



## KingBee (May 11, 2015)

I just wonder if they perscribe themselves only 200mg a month when they know it nots enough. I had a Dr at first tell me no and to come back in 60 days and take more blood cuz he though i was coming off a cycle and just trying to con him out of a script and he was a f#ckin endocrinologist. Finally on the 3rd dr i tried he gives me 200mg a month. What a joke!!! I hope its not this much trouble for everybody. If so, no wonder so many go UG.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 11, 2015)

I think they are just donkeys that like to screw with people's lives, give them a little bit of power and now we are puppets on a string


----------

